# Best Place to rent in Auckland for Jobseeker



## lcastillo (Nov 29, 2013)

Hello Guys,

I have a job search visa and will be flying to Auckland this January 2014 to look for a job. Can you advise which area is the best for newcomers to rent a room?


----------



## all-quotes (Nov 30, 2013)

if you wanna a cheap place to stay before you get a job, try south auckland or west auckland.


----------



## all-quotes (Nov 30, 2013)

but it depends on what kind job you want. once you have a job, you can find a place close to your job


----------



## lcastillo (Nov 29, 2013)

thanks for the tip! will try to look in that area.


----------



## dungrani (Sep 7, 2012)

See flatmates wanted section on trademe.co.nz . Auckland CBD should your area to live in as you can connect with all companies. Meet other expats at coffee meeting and sought advise. Cheers!!


----------



## lcastillo (Nov 29, 2013)

thanks dungrani for the great advise!yup im searching via trademe.

im wondering though, will i have a hard time getting a deal since im a jobseeker? mostly preferred are those with jobs already.


----------



## dungrani (Sep 7, 2012)

Nope you wont face any trouble and if you want immediate accommodation, Look for "Railway Campus Apartment" near beach road and near vector arena.


----------

